# Reeves Mary Beam Engine



## n2steam (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello all. Got a favor. Anybody out their familiar with a Reeves Mary Beam steam engine? I have the opportunity to pick one up fully machined, ready for paint.
I have a Stuart Beam that I really appreciate and the Mary Beam looks pretty impressive. Reeves kits are from the UK, have been around for a good many of years. I'm heading out tomorrow, I have a short window of opportunity.
Thank you.


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 26, 2014)

What is your question?
gbritnell


----------



## n2steam (Mar 26, 2014)

Trying to find out the quality and how they run?


----------



## deverett (Mar 26, 2014)

n2steam said:


> Trying to find out the quality and how they run?



The picture shows the quality, how it runs depends on how the model has been built.  This one looks good, so should be able to run slowly - better than fast)

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Charles Lamont (Mar 26, 2014)

I agree, how it runs will depend on the build quality. As to its qualities as a model, there is to my mind far too much use of gunmetal castings where iron would have been more authentic.


----------



## deverett (Mar 27, 2014)

You are correct about gunmetal being an inappropriate metal for some of the parts, Charles, but (unfortunately) this is quite common for small castings.  Does make the model look more antique-like, though!

Not knowing anything about castings, I suspect that getting sufficient detail in small iron castings is not possible.  I know there are lost wax possibilities in ferrous metal, but they would be even more expensive to produce.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Dr Jo (Mar 27, 2014)

The model in the photo has had many of the steel parts made in Brass. Not sure why they would have wanted to do that, the brass will wear quicker.

Jo


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 27, 2014)

Here's my Mary engine. It runs extremely slow and is a beautiful looking engine when painted and polished.
gbritnell


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 27, 2014)

I could only post one picture at a time from my I pad so here's another.


----------

